# New badass tool - Installation Pliers



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I love these: http://www.grainger.com/product/KNIPEX-Electricians-Pliers-10N837 Does everything in Resi. :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Dude thats actually a pretty sweet tool. I could drop 3 tools out of my tote for that one. I wish your videos or posts had links to the actual tool so we can see prices.

Did the dirty work myself:

$63.87 www.amazon.com


$59.99 www.homedepot.com

$68.98 www.homedepot.ca


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> I love these: http://www.grainger.com/product/KNIPEX-Electricians-Pliers-10N837 Does everything in Resi. :thumbup:


I really like the finish on the tool, as well as the general profile. Thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Dude thats actually a pretty sweet tool. I could drop 3 tools out of my tote for that one. I wish your videos or posts had links to the actual tool so we can see prices.
> 
> Did the dirty work myself:
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing the work on this post! I'll make sure I incorporate it into my next video (including the link)


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> Hey everybody, I have been rocking the Knipex Installation Pliers for a month, and I got to admit they aren't the gimmick I originally thought. They can do a lot of stuff.
> 
> Cable shears
> Combination Pliers
> ...


Ok, I have to admit that that is pretty cool,


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

WTF is happening to this site???? This guy has 51 post of sales pitches. NOT ONE ELECTRICAL POST. How is this not spam???


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> WTF is happening to this site???? This guy has 51 post of sales pitches. NOT ONE ELECTRICAL POST. How is this not spam???


This site doesn't turn a $$$ on _'electricians' _McClary

~CS~


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> WTF is happening to this site???? This guy has 51 post of sales pitches. NOT ONE ELECTRICAL POST. How is this not spam???


Where are the sales pitches? It doesn't look like he is selling anything.

If people like what he is posting, what's the problem?

Do you think your miserable, asinine posts are better for the site?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I see no problem. Quite informative posts from what I've read. Better than some of the other posts... :whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Where are the sales pitches? It doesn't look like he is selling anything. If people like what he is posting, what's the problem?


He needs an ET coffee cup for that workshop. 

I like his videos, they are done well. Better then some of the other, "just like" ones YouTube shows.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> Do you think your miserable, asinine posts are better for the site?


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Does big box sell those pliers... I am going to give them a try...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I usually shy away from "multi-purpose" tools because in my experience it usually means they just suck at multiple things, but I've been looking for a pair of pliers like that.

How's the leverage with the joint being so far away from the nose of the pliers? 

You guys who say you use them daily, do they replace your Kleins?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

B4T said:


> Does big box sell those pliers... I am going to give them a try...:thumbsup:


Home Depot- http://www.homedepot.com/p/KNIPEX-H...p-13-82-200-SB/203522780?keyword=knipex+13+82


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Big John said:


> You guys who say you use them daily, do they replace your Kleins?


Not unless you like twisting wires with needlenose pliers.

Those don't look like they would do to well as a hammer either.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Do they strip #14 and #12


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Does it read?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

ElectricianTalk should pay him to do decent tool reviews.. at least it's productive and useful to our trade, unlike the usual crap threads on here.

I have to admit, this tool looks like it could be really useful to me. He alone has helped me more than most people on this thread, even as little as he posts. WTF MCFLURRY! 

Post more tool reviews, we'll tell you if they actually suck.. we don't hold back.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

DIYer4Life said:


> Not unless you like twisting wires with needlenose pliers....


 Yeah, if they had a larger jaw area, I might be all over that.

Also, these are apparently "relay adjusting pliers." Not sure what the hell you're supposed to do with them; open the control panel and stab at the ice-cube relays until something starts working? :laughing:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> He needs an ET coffee cup for that workshop.
> 
> I like his videos, they are done well. Better then some of the other, "just like" ones YouTube shows.


I would love to support this forum on my channel, is there merchandise? Thanks for the positive feedback, means a lot.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Does it read?


this makes my day!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Told the wife I don't want anything for Christmas… then I remembered this tool.

Changed my mind! Guess I should buy myself a Christmas present. :laughing:










Just noticed there's a 1000V model too. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> I would love to support this forum on my channel, is there merchandise? Thanks for the positive feedback, means a lot.


 About a year ago one of the members sent most of us an ET coffee cup. It was a gift as you can't buy them. 

If you PM a mod maybe they can tell you were to get one.

Oh ya, I did post me pouring coffee into the cup. It's a vid on YouTube.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> About a year ago one of the members sent most of us an ET coffee cup. It was a gift as you can't buy them.
> 
> If you PM a mod maybe they can tell you were to get one.
> 
> Oh ya, I did post me pouring coffee into the cup. It's a vid on YouTube.


Thanks for getting back to me on this,
I am really digging this forum!:thumbsup:

It could be my intro to the show, just pouring a cup into a ET mug! Sorry this is my first forum that I am becoming active in, so I must ask a mod is a person that does adminastration / managing? 

And is there a list of people that I may contact in that position any where?


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

hate to bring up a dead topic but i was looking at these intalation pliers and was wondering if they can cut mc cable, i mostly do commercail work and was wondering if it would be worth the 60 dollars for them or is i should just stick with my linemans and klien 1104 for running mc


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

metsen duts said:


> hate to bring up a dead topic but i was looking at these intalation pliers and was wondering if they can cut mc cable, i mostly do commercail work and was wondering if it would be worth the 60 dollars for them or is i should just stick with my linemans and klien 1104 for running mc



Not a chance. They are shears


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I recently bought these:
http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-1301614SBA-Electricians-Pliers-4-In-1/dp/B003RWS8W0

They were on sale for $25.

I also got the basic combination plier (basically lineman with one round jaw)

The electrician pliers are a little too small and they dont work well for stripping and the combo pliers actually dont cut wire as nicely as I'd hoped. 

Ive heard great things about the quality of knipex linemans so i think these arent their best tools. Maybe I'm just weak handed, but the cutters also leave the ends of 3-#12 copper pointed... i mean, not a square cut but the blades deflect the copper back and pinch it. Should i expect this with any linemans just because of blade geometry?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

metsen duts said:


> hate to bring up a dead topic but i was looking at these intalation pliers and was wondering if they can cut mc cable, i mostly do commercail work and was wondering if it would be worth the 60 dollars for them or is i should just stick with my linemans and klien 1104 for running mc


I use these for cutting mc. Great cable cutters.

http://benner-nawman.com/tools/up-b41-the-original-clean-cutter/


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

metsen duts said:


> hate to bring up a dead topic but i was looking at these intalation pliers and was wondering if they can cut mc cable, i mostly do commercail work and was wondering if it would be worth the 60 dollars for them or is i should just stick with my linemans and klien 1104 for running mc


For aluminum MC Lite they should be perfect. Steel BX/AC not so much.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks for the input, I'm mostly running aluminum 12-2/3 and was about to pull the trigger on buying them but wanted to get some input from someone who has experience with them so i don't waste 60 bucks and junk the cutters on the first day.


----------

